# MIT Patrol Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Patrol Officer*
Massachusetts Institute of Technology 
in Cambridge, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 05/24/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Number:* 21313

*Functional Area:* Campus Police

*Department:* MIT Police

*School Area:* Executive Vice President

*Employment Type:* Full-Time

*Employment Category:* Non-Exempt

*Visa Sponsorship Available:* No

*Schedule:* Irregular schedule (42.5 hrs/wk) - see description

*Information on MIT's COVID-19 vaccination requirement can be found at the bottom of this posting.
PATROL OFFICER*, _MIT Police Department_ (multiple positions), to be responsible for the protection of life and property. Will identify criminal offenders and criminal activity; apprehend offenders as appropriate and participate in subsequent court proceedings; reduce the opportunity for the commission of some crime through preventative and directed patrols and crime measures; aid individuals who are in danger of physical harm; provide services such as crisis intervention, conflict resolution, and community relations functions; handle emergency procedures such as fires, explosions, and chemical spills; and perform other general duties as assigned. 

Job Requirements
_REQUIRED_: United States citizenship, completion of and a graduate from a full-time police academy, ability to handle top-level relations, and a valid driver's license. Must qualify in the use of firearms. _PREFERRED_: three years of work experience in a state, municipal, or university police department. *Job #21313*

Base hourly rate range: $30.49-36.85

The work schedule is a four and two, but must be able to work additional hours as needed.

Will be required to successfully complete a pre-employment medical examination and psychological screening.

5/23/22
MIT is an equal employment opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment and will not be discriminated against on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, national origin, veteran status, or disability.


----------

